# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Антивирусы с большой дороги

## CyberWriter

Существует популярный миф о том, что разработчики противовирусного программного обеспечения и сами ответственны за распространение многообразных инфекций. На днях сторонники этой идеи получили аргумент в свою пользу - из Китая пришли новости о неподобающем поведении поставщика мобильных защитных решений NetQin. Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antanta

Ага. Каждый пятый клиент, хитрО улыбаясь, намекает на это дело.
Стандартный ответ примерно таков:
Если инфа выплывет (а она выплывет), репутации авера - хана. Поэтому, проще и безопаснее выкладывать в паблик зиродеи, с примерами реализации, чем утруждать своих кодеров. 
 Насколько надо быть тупым, чтобы самому писать малварь?!

----------

